# 525 Mag Kit/Additional Mags



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Happy New Year!

I am just curious to know how many of you are using additional mags or Tres mag kit from HO on this reel.

If so, how has it change the behavior of the reel?

Just looking for some feedback.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

This is only my opinion but that kit is unnecesary. A 525 does not need extra mags.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've got a HO Custom 525 and a "regular one".

I can't tell any difference in the two, performance wise.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The extra mags are extra tuning for the reel extra control and nothing more. Different oils can do teh same. I use the HO upgrade and I am pleased with what it did for me. After my 525MAG was serviced to make it faster and it was way to fast. I needed more control. 

Thumb Burner made a post on another board that really needs spread all over. Techinque is the most important part of casting and a525MAG with proper techinque and rod(can be had for under a 100 bucks) will throw a long way and be trouble free. In otherwords look at the form of the cast 1st.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Digger said:


> The extra mags are extra tuning for the reel extra control and nothing more. Different oils can do teh same. I use the HO upgrade and I am pleased with what it did for me. After my 525MAG was serviced to make it faster and it was way to fast. I needed more control.
> 
> Thumb Burner made a post on another board that really needs spread all over. Techinque is the most important part of casting and a525MAG with proper techinque and rod(can be had for under a 100 bucks) will throw a long way and be trouble free. In otherwords look at the form of the cast 1st.


Agree with what ya saying Digger, but for me I went from throwing on 6 to 4 with th conversion. That being said I had just got into throwing conv then.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cdog said:


> Agree with what ya saying Digger, but for me I went from throwing on 6 to 4 with th conversion. That being said I had just got into throwing conv then.



Well that is what more control shows up like. It will change the range of control.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok folks, I went out today with the 525 MAG again and all I can say about this reel is WOW.

My thumb definately got a workout, no blowups was totally awesome. I moved from 8 to 6 throughout the day and I can honestly say I have never been able to cast as far as I have with this reel, it simply launches your bait out.

My skills are definately improving as I am starting to move out the seamaster casts further as well.

I am using braid on my 525 is it normal that this stuff burns when thumbing your line down?

Lastly, a lot of folks on this board mention tuning your reel with oil. How difficult is it to remove the bearings and clean them? What type of oil should I use...red rocket fuel? Any guides or instructions online?

Thanks again and Happy New Year!

Dave


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Digger said:


> Well that is what more control shows up like. It will change the range of control.


Right, If you put enough mags in it you can cast it on zero. The reel comes stock w/ enough mags on 6. My mother can throw it and not blow it up, I let her toss my OM and 525 on the field one day and she did it. I just don't get what they mean by "range of controll" All adding more mags and thicker oil does is slow it down overall,so 6 H/O converted is slower than 6 stock.and so is zero,get it? It's the dumbest thing I've ever seen,well it rates,but dumb nonetheless.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

For those who like to use Yellow rocket or tournament oil, and have the spool knocking back & forth loud enough to be heard, more mags can prevent the little bit of fluff that can build in a finely tuned reel.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*agree with longcast*

With the Ho upgrade I regularly cast on a setting of 3 or 2, 0 if conditions are right. I like the spool to be pretty free.

The biggest advantage to extra mags is when casting in heavy winds, either in your face or cross winds. 

As for oil the reel is fairly easy to maintain. I use yellow rocket fuel for distance, red if more control is needed. The yellow is pretty thin and you will have to lube the bearings more frequently. If you don't want to mess with frequent maintenance you should go with red label rocket fuel, maybe heavier if you are just starting out and need extra control.


----------



## finatic (Sep 24, 2006)

barty b said:


> Right, If you put enough mags in it you can cast it on zero. The reel comes stock w/ enough mags on 6. My mother can throw it and not blow it up, I let her toss my OM and 525 on the field one day and she did it. I just don't get what they mean by "range of controll" All adding more mags and thicker oil does is slow it down overall,so 6 H/O converted is slower than 6 stock.and so is zero,get it? It's the dumbest thing I've ever seen,well it rates,but dumb nonetheless.



*Here come's the Judge*


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Guys,

The extra mags make a difference in heavy wind, with rigs and baits that are not aerodynamic, (Fish heads come to mind), and when you just plain knock the snot out of the cast to reach your target, with non aerodynamic baits again.

Otherwise, the correct number of mags is in the reel. And if you install the correct number of additonal mags with the correct strenght, the adjustment range still allows max. casting distance.

In short, if it costs nothing in overall performance if done correctly, and can help in less a great deal in less than ideal fishing situations.

Blaine


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I only say what I say as a matter of PERSONALL OPINION from having extra mags installed in one of my 525's. It was done correctly and just made the reel too slow for my liking,I actually lost distance. I see the point in unfavorable conditions,but I have never needed any more controll than what comes stock.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

barty b said:


> I only say what I say as a matter of PERSONALL OPINION from having extra mags installed in one of my 525's. It was done correctly and just made the reel too slow for my liking,I actually lost distance. I see the point in unfavorable conditions,but I have never needed any more controll than what comes stock.


I feel the same way.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Your thumb? I haven't used braid on my 525 mag, but with the reel right out of the box with 17 lb test and the slide control set in the middle i only have to thumb it right as the sinker hits the water.

I recommend starting with the mag control on full. I can't understand why you would need to thumb it except on landing. Also, if it does burn your thumb, thumb the edge of the spool instead of the line. 

Good luck with the thumb burning...


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Barty,

You are right, it is personal opinion, and personal experience, for each of us.

If I could fish big baits without problems, I would have left mine well enough alone.
I verified that mags were in in the correct polarity, NSNS or SNSN, they were correct.
I just do not have enough range with big baits, with my particular 525, without additional mags.

For whatever reason, I haven't lost distance because of additional mags, maybe there is enough difference in one reel to the other to make them perform differently.

Anyway, Happy New Year!

Blaine


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I think the 525's each have their own personalities, Unlike Abus no two 525's seem to perform the same. Some scream and some are quiet, some seem faster than others. To each his own when it comes to ,well, any reel or rod for that matter,your personal results may vary. I for one take one or two of the mags OUT of a stock mag elite,and have no problems. Now some of my friends cant throw my reels but they work for ME. I would like to see all magnetic reels have a knobby adjustmen over a slide,but thats just MY prefrence,not saying it works better or worse than a slide,just my prefrence.


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*525*

I bought my first 525 November and it cast great. To me it could cast more freely. I have never had a backlash/blow up. Not even a slight run over. That thing I like flawless casting. I have been throwing bait cast reels for over 20 years. I use to do some catfishing with a abu garcia on a 8 ft pole. I don't know exactly what reel it was. I got it when I was about 14 years old. I love the 525 and would like to get me another one in the future.

Dan


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Magnets*

I glued two more magnets underneath the mag plate on one of mine to try it out. I have to say that I could tell a difference. I was gonna do it to the rest of mine.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

barty b from my memory serves me correctly the winds in Florida and the winds on the Outer Banks are 2 different creatures. We fish in winds that when I was in Florida I would not have left the house in. I also believe your cast looks effortless and I don't believe I have seen it.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

525 mag doesn't need additional mags,tame it with heavier oil in the bearings.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I put two extra mags in all three of my 525mags. Just snapped them underneath the plastic mag holder. Just below the two stock mags in the middle. 

The diffrence these two extra mags make is incredable. 

I highly recommed this. 

It's cheap, it's easy and it gives you more control. 

Like Nike says.

"Just do it"


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Digger said:


> barty b from my memory serves me correctly the winds in Florida and the winds on the Outer Banks are 2 different creatures. We fish in winds that when I was in Florida I would not have left the house in. I also believe your cast looks effortless and I don't believe I have seen it.


 Yeah Dig,You guys fish some crazy conditions,but if the fish are there I dont care about conditions,Ive been called a lunatic before and it donesn't hurt my feelings,especially when I come back w/FISH! As far as my cast,well some days it's prettier than others  I've had days when I could be mistaken for a drunken ape swingin bamboo and some days I look like pro. Like I said,If it works for you then go for it


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

davewolfs said:


> .............
> 
> I am using braid on my 525 is it normal that this stuff burns when thumbing your line down?.......
> 
> ...


Spectra has a very low melting point. I cast a lot and very hard using only my thumb for control and found that the friction heat weakens the spectra quite significantly.

The effect on spectra is more profound then on mono.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Mags*

If you have to use your thumb to control reel you are losing alot of distance.
If you don't have a slight side to side movement in your spool, while in free spool yor have the spool too tight and could mess up your bearings.
There is the new ultra mag 525 it already has the extra mags from factory.
If you can cast a regular 525 without two extra mags and have no backlash issues...... your a DAMN good caster!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

You guys having backlash probs even with it up on 8? Maybe form and style more so than mags. No expert but check next time to see if you snap your cast.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*i agree*

if you are blowing up a regular 525 set on 8, then something is wrong. wether its mechanical or just user error.:beer: . first off, you are not going to gain distance on your cast with the HO mags,but i do like the HO mags and here is the reason..... a regular 525 has alot of wasted mag settings on it, anything below about 5 is almost worthless to me.(too fast) with the HO mags i have alot more settings for alot more fishing conditions. i use 8 at night in a strong head wind because you cant blow it up, 3 or 4 when it is day with no wind, and 5, 6, 7, for differend wind,temp,day/night conditions.and as long as the zero setting is still to fast, then i know im not loosing distance. i might with a strong tale wind try casting on zero every now and again, and 50% of the time it blows up.

p.s. jesus himself could not cast a stock 525 set on zero without blowing it up!!!!!! and i call B/S on anyone that says otherwise.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*525 Control*

Dave,

Once you get used to the reel, you will learn just what setting is best for your casting technique and under what wind conditions. The line size, tuning and lead/lure weight also are controlling factors. (34-40mm line works best for me -- 14# or 17# Sufix Tri. I use yellow rocket oil on the bearings, and Neil Mackellow's tuning guidance.) I find that when casting at least 5 ounces, the reel performs better. It throws 3-4 ounces, but 5 is better. 

Years ago I had a local reel tuner place a small fixed magnet under the RIGHT side plate of two of my 525s; the other two I have are stock. The two with the extra mag may be slower than the unmagged reels, but if so it is unnoticeable. However, I do take notice of which reel is on a rod when casting, because the extra mag does seem to allow for greater range of settings with the slidy. 

Last November the designer of the reel was giving Barty B, myself and some other members of our club some casting tutelage. Talking with Neil, he didn't think my fixed mag under the right plate was such a good idea. However, after casting my rod with such a magged reel, he got great distance using a 150 gram tournament weight. His comment was "that's all right" as he handed it back to me.

My advice it to learn to cast the 525 Mag without adding extra mags. As someone else said, you won't be casting it on the zero setting. Good luck!


----------



## stgil888 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a non-mag 525. I got it while on vacation because there were no mags available locally. Would you recommend adding a regular Mag slider plate and internals or trying to get a Super/Tourny piece?


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Have 4 525 mags*

and really see no need for extra mags. One I am not a great caster and two they run about right on 6. BB helped create the reels and I would like for him to chime in here.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Lip Ripper said:


> i do like the HO mags and here is the reason..... a regular 525 has alot of wasted mag settings on it, anything below about 5 is almost worthless to me.(too fast) with the HO mags i have alot more settings for alot more fishing conditions. i use 8 at night in a strong head wind because you cant blow it up, 3 or 4 when it is day with no wind, and 5, 6, 7, for differend wind,temp,day/night conditions.and as long as the zero setting is still to fast, then i know im not loosing distance. i might with a strong tale wind try casting on zero every now and again, and 50% of the time it blows up.


Lip is on the money. You don't need them, but it gives the caster more versitility. 

They help you in diffrent situations, like he said.

It's easy and cheap. 

When I bought my first 525mag, Black Beard advised me to place two extra 3/16" x 1/16 rare earth magnets in it. He said to place them under the two "middle" stock magnets set in the manget holder. The plastic holder will seperate the stock from the new. Make sure the mags are placed in reverse polarity - either N-S-N-S OR S-N-S-N.

Here's a rough pic.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

I JUST CANT WAIT UNTIL THE 525 SUPERMAG EXTRA COME OUT! IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE THE BEST MAGGED REEL ON THE MARKET WHEN IT'S AVAILABLE. 
BRIAN


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*my 2*

Analogy:I have hunting rifles that are capable of shooting sub m.o.a. at 100 meters. I shoot a consistent half inch groups. Good enough, but there is stored potential.

I had to have a H.O. 525 mag reel. I haven't found the sweet spot yet....but i'm trying real hard! I have 2 fishing buddies with stock 525's that throw the absolute piss out of them with zero problems with distance or blowing up.  

My conclusion (a harsh reality): In my own personal experience I have found that tools are only as good as the hands using them.


----------

